# expensive stuff worth it?



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

So I've been in the market for a new rod and reel for some shore walleye and bass fishing and also a steelhead setup. I went last night to look around and almost bit on a pflueger president with cabelas tourney trail IM8 rod and my buddy says i buy expensive stuff that why do i need a high end setup for shore fishing weekends. This got me thinking that do i need a high ball bearing, expensive $100+ setup for shore fishing weekends? I have my eye on a nice steelhead setup also and some guys say i can catch them on a normal rod.

your thoughts?


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

In terms of steelhead I would suggest a nicer setup. Can you catch them on any Rod, sure. However, you'll have far greater success using the proper equipment for them. The first steelhead I ever caught was on a 5' ultra lite while messing around with smallies. It was fun, but not what I would use to target them. I'd agree if just shore fishing cats, bass, and gills, then a highend setup is not needed, but spend the money if you plan to fish steelhead regularly.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I would encourage you to visit a Cabelas or Bass Pro and actually handle any reel you are considering purchasing and compare it to other brands and models. You will be able to readily feel the difference in the play in the reels. I have never been a fan of the Pflueger President but reels quality and acceptance are subjective to each perspective owner.

Do you need a more expensive reel to catch a fish, absolutely not, but in may increase the pleasure of your fishing experiences.


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

Lundy said:


> I would encourage you to visit a Cabelas or Bass Pro and actually handle any reel you are considering purchasing and compare it to other brands and models. You will be able to readily feel the difference in the play in the reels. I have never been a fan of the Pflueger President but reels quality and acceptance are subjective to each perspective owner.
> 
> Do you need a more expensive reel to catch a fish, absolutely not, but in may increase the pleasure of your fishing experiences.


what didnt you like about the president? im looking to keep it under $100 for the combo and that's the only thing i see in that range other than a trion or summit reel.


----------



## Fat Bill (Jan 16, 2006)

Don't know if I should add my two cents but here it is. I can feel the difference in holding a quality, expensive rod and reel compared to a cheaper version. However, I'm pretty clumsy and dropping an expensive rod over the side of the boat terrifies me. I usually buy a cheaper version and still get fish in the boat.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Again, all reels are a personal preference.

I thought they were pretty sloppy as compared to approximate equal price Shimano and Diawas, but that is just my opinion.


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

Lundy said:


> Again, all reels are a personal preference.
> 
> I thought they were pretty sloppy as compared to approximate equal price Shimano and Diawas, but that is just my opinion.


Thanks! I have nothing other than a walmart Shakespeare to compare it too. I found the combo which if purchased separate would be way more than my $100 price. the rod is $70 and reel $60 and combos are $89. I tried the shimanos last night but more money. Ill have to check them out again and compare.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Youre overthinking it. Set a price limit then go back to cabelas or wherever and find a rod/reel that feels best in your hands for that price and buy it. 

One rod/ Reel will be fine for steelhead in the rivers/ walleye from the rocks and whatever else you plan on doing on the weekends. Once you get some more experience and figure out what you like the best then you can spend the big bucks and get long float rods/centerpin reel for the steelies and a legend series St Croix rod with a Shimano Stella Reel.


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

jamesbalog said:


> Youre overthinking it. Set a price limit then go back to cabelas or wherever and find a rod/reel that feels best in your hands for that price and buy it.
> 
> One rod/ Reel will be fine for steelhead in the rivers/ walleye from the rocks and whatever else you plan on doing on the weekends. Once you get some more experience and figure out what you like the best then you can spend the big bucks and get long float rods/centerpin reel for the steelies and a legend series St Croix rod with a Shimano Stella Reel.


. LOL


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Anything will do. But....

I really look forward to the few hours each week I get to fish, so I make sure the gear I have won't let me down. Not that a President would likely ever let you down.

However, I do generally buy items second hand.

My Loomis IMX rods are $250 or so new, and generally pay $140ish for good condition used rods. Same with reels. The Curado E was $180 new, or $140ish used. 

Should also say my time at Bass Pro and getting friendly with the Shimano/Loomis rep resulted in some pretty sweet deals.


----------



## hupcej4x4x454 (Oct 7, 2014)

To answer your post title question in a nutshell... Yes, it is worth it. 

I treat and perceive my fishing gear like I do tools, guns or auto parts... in that, for the most part, for these things, you get what you pay for. I'd rather have a handful of really nice, quality items, rather than a garage full of cheaply made, broken junk.

I'm a St. Croix and Shimano fan, and couldn't be happier with either.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

ohihunter2014 said:


> So I've been in the market for a new rod and reel for some shore walleye and bass fishing and also a steelhead setup. I went last night to look around and almost bit on a pflueger president with cabelas tourney trail IM8 rod and my buddy says i buy expensive stuff that why do i need a high end setup for shore fishing weekends. This got me thinking that do i need a high ball bearing, expensive $100+ setup for shore fishing weekends? I have my eye on a nice steelhead setup also and some guys say i can catch them on a normal rod.
> 
> your thoughts?


I bought a Pflueger President and liked it so much I got another.


----------



## DiverDux (May 19, 2012)

“The bitterness of poor quality remains long after the sweetness of low price is forgotten.” 
Benjamin Franklin

No truer words have ever been spoken. That said, there are limits as to what is fiscally responsible. While we all wish that our budgets are unlimited, sadly they are not. But, by purchasing the very best that my budget allows, I have found that I am rarely disappointed. 

Go out and buy what you want as long as you can afford it. It's your business and your business alone as to what you spend your hard earned money on. My advice, spend a little money and experience what quality feels like! In the long run, you will be happy that you did.


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

High end is all relative. I left $100 combos in the dust years ago.

Word Of warning though, I'm now slowly replacing all of my stuff because I enjoy fishing with better equipment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

The pflueger president cabelas rod combo went from $99 to $69 so ill be picking one up tonight.

thanks guys. I was looking over my Shakespeare stuff and its all crap and only lasts a year or so.


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

One is never enough


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

Plus I am on pro staff and get this much every year from them . I use them for the season and sell them off at 50% off in the fall.


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

Add rea


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

i have almost never regretted buying quality gear, but I have regretted buying lower quality stuff plenty of times. I suggest spending a bit more and getting equipment that will perform better, longer.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

as with anything that has much variance in prices, the cheap stuff is usually cheap for a reason, but once you reach about the 80th percentile of anything there's a point of diminishing returns on anything as far as higher end stuff ... a decent rod, maybe $30-40 may preform 30% better than a cheap one of $20, a little better rod for $50-60 maybe another 20-30%, at some point after that you're paying a higher percentage of cost for not that much better performance ... is it better, sure, but is it that much better gets to be the question ... back in the day, I caught an awful lot of fish on what would be considered a cheap fiberglass rod now ... my gramps did it with a steel rod, talk about backbone


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

I have been in the process of upgrading my setups this year. I have cheap rods that I love for specific applications(Example MH berkley lightning rod with Abu cardinal Reel for inshore redfish/trout/snook).. and more expensive ones as well. My limit on the rod is around $100, and reels are in the same range.
Abu Garcia Veritas 2.0s are 79.99 right now about everywhere, and the spring sale at Bass Pro is giving you money off a new rod if you have an old one to trade in. So, in theory you can get one of them on sale, a great rod for the money. For a spinning rod, with shore fishing and steelhead in mind... if you can swing another 10-20 bucks or so on the total, you could do the reel trade there as well and pair it with a Shimano Sahara FE is priced at 49.99 and have a very nice setup in the 115 to 120 range.
If 100 is a hard line, there are some decent combo sets that fit in your budget as well.


----------



## DiverDux (May 19, 2012)

baitguy said:


> as with anything that has much variance in prices, the cheap stuff is usually cheap for a reason, but once you reach about the 80th percentile of anything there's a point of diminishing returns on anything as far as higher end stuff ... a decent rod, maybe $30-40 may preform 30% better than a cheap one of $20, a little better rod for $50-60 maybe another 20-30%, at some point after that you're paying a higher percentage of cost for not that much better performance ... is it better, sure, but is it that much better gets to be the question ... back in the day, I caught an awful lot of fish on what would be considered a cheap fiberglass rod now ... my gramps did it with a steel rod, talk about backbone


This is true. Consideration of performance vs price/cost is relevant. There reaches a point where the increased cost doesn't match the increase in performancece.


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

ohihunter2014 said:


> The pflueger president cabelas rod combo went from $99 to $69 so ill be picking one up tonight.
> 
> thanks guys. I was looking over my Shakespeare stuff and its all crap and only lasts a year or so.


I fished for years with the cabelas rods and pflueger president reels and was very happy with the performance of both. But that was also all i could afford at the time. I still have those combos and still use them. Now that i can afford a better rod and reel, i recently went with a st. croix avid rod and pflueger supreme xt reel and oh what a difference there is in quality. Buy what you can afford and when the time comes you can upgrade to the top of the line stuff.


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

“I am not rich enough to buy cheaply.....Spend money well and you save


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I paid a lot for my rods... that was 10 or more years ago. They are still going strong. When you look back over 10 years the price wasn't so bad. Now I look at the price of shimano stradics and st croix rods and I cringe. Are the new ones better? Maybe? Are mine still going strong yep! Watch for close outs and last years newest and greatest. They have already been replaced newer more shiny stuff.


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

Earthworms said:


> View attachment 231439
> One is never enough


I can't put all my stuff in one place like that for fear my wife would see.


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

baitguy said:


> as with anything that has much variance in prices, the cheap stuff is usually cheap for a reason, but once you reach about the 80th percentile of anything there's a point of diminishing returns on anything as far as higher end stuff ... a decent rod, maybe $30-40 may preform 30% better than a cheap one of $20, a little better rod for $50-60 maybe another 20-30%, at some point after that you're paying a higher percentage of cost for not that much better performance ... is it better, sure, but is it that much better gets to be the question ... back in the day, I caught an awful lot of fish on what would be considered a cheap fiberglass rod now ... my gramps did it with a steel rod, talk about backbone


I agree with you but I don't necessarily agree with your example. Aside from a few outliers I would say a "decent" rod starts in the $100 range. I think it's when you get into the >$250 range where you have diminishing returns. All depends on what you need too. If you just need something to pitch a spinner around fine, but if you need a jigging rod to feel the lightest of walleye bites you are in different territory.


----------



## fvogel67 (Nov 15, 2010)

gumbygold said:


> I can't put all my stuff in one place like that for fear my wife would see.


I gave up trying to hide my stuff


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

Well I broke down today and got a pflueger president 35 with 7ft cabelas im8 rod and suffix elite 10lbs line, swivels, copper canyon tackle bag and a few other things. Most I've ever spent on fishing in my life. After hours of reviews and questions I think I made the right choices.


----------



## fvogel67 (Nov 15, 2010)

ohihunter2014 said:


> Well I broke down today and got a pflueger president 35 with 7ft cabelas im8 rod and suffix elite 10lbs line, swivels, copper canyon tackle bag and a few other things. Most I've ever spent on fishing in my life. After hours of reviews and questions I think I made the right choices.


Feel good about it and get out and fish.Solid choices for sure


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

fvogel67 said:


> Feel good about it and get out and fish.Solid choices for sure


Definitely took a lot off my mind. Everyone said good combo I just had to talk myself into spending the money on it. Might try steelhead tomorrow.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Once you fish with bettery quality equipment youll kick yourself for not doing it sooner. Also remember just because something is alot of money does not make it quality. Shop for affordable options if you dont want to spend a load of cash but try to avoid "cheap" their is a reason some rod n reel combos are only 24.99


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

DHower08 said:


> Once you fish with bettery quality equipment youll kick yourself for not doing it sooner. Also remember just because something is alot of money does not make it quality. Shop for affordable options if you don't want to spend a load of cash but try to avoid "cheap" their is a reason some rod n reel combos are only 24.99


I noticed this already just messing with the rod/reel in the garage. I used to grab a 24.99 combo and have at it and feeling that pflueger president is night and day.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I have a different perspective these days... I am more interested in one good one than "more" or "the best" or the "newest". You'll love the president... Especially 10 years from now.


----------

